# Which Bike/Tire For Snow and Slush?



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

What is a good bike and tire type for commuting in snow and slush?

My road bike with 27" x 1 1/4" smooth tires is not particularly stable. Do fatter knobby tires help much?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tread*



TomBrooklyn said:


> What is a good bike and tire type for commuting in snow and slush? My road bike with 27" x 1 1/4" smooth tires is not particularly stable. Do fatter knobby tires help much?


Tread patterns are effective if the riding surface will deform as a result of the weight of the bike. In slush, you're probably right down to the pavement, though that could vary. In snow that hasn't hardened to ice, tread pattern should help. However, your choices are very limited in 27" tires, so this may all be academic. Go with as wide a tire as you can find that will still fit in your frame, and ride at the lowest pressures possible that will still prevent pinch flats. That will give you the most traction in any conditions.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

As Kerry said, there aren't a lot of choices in 27". I use these on my winter commuter (an old Atala touring frame converted to FG -- the tires barely fit). Club Roost Cross Terra.








https://sheldonbrown.com/harris/tires/630.html
They help with the loose crud from the sand that's dumped on the streets. I don't ride much in actual snow, but at lower pressures these do pretty well.

You also asked, "which bike," and I think the real answer to that is a mountain bike with big knobbies.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a knobby tire, but I have problems with getting a lot of flats with regular tires. The knobby is rated to run at 70psi. And I get a lot of blow outs with regular tires if I inflate them high. My rims are hookless and if I fill the tubes to 90ish with Kenda tires rated for 90 they blow off the rim. But me and the bike total over 300lbs so I can't afford to lower the pressure much. I think I'm stuck with the Bontrager Race Lite hardcases I use now. I can run those at 90psi and don't get flats and the tire doesn't blow off the rim. 

Will keep an eye out for a used mountain bike.


----------

